

Now Dead: The Disturbed Man Who Created the Neutron Bomb - hornokplease
http://gizmodo.com/5703653/now-dead-the-disturbed-man-who-created-the-neutron-bomb

======
hga
What breathtakingly dishonest article.

If you bother to read his book ( _The Truth About the Neutron Bomb_ as I
recall) or anything based on it, you'll see that the concept was very simple
and not the least evil:

Villages in the Fulda Gap are about "10kT apart". So if you use an Enhanced
Radiation Warhead (what they're really called; also used e.g. for the Sprint
missile) with an explosive power of 1kT and a lot of its energy directed into
"prompt" (immediate) radiation, the villagers will be fine if they're in slit
trenches or the like and you'll have taken out 10 or more Soviet tanks. And
the villagers' property will be spared, which is important in the longer run.

As the comments mentioned and as he ends the book, revealing "the secret", we
didn't build and field that concept, the blast yield was 25kT or more. Very
much a city killer, both buildings and people. Not a "Neutron Bomb" at all in
the usual sense of the propaganda.

Lies and propaganda.... Who were the victors, if they ended up writing the
history.

